# Le età della felicità: per una vita vettorialmente intesa!



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://lettura.corriere.it/le-eta-della-felicita/
> 
> Le età della felicità
> Amici? Amore? Progetti? O solo ricordi? Ciò che ci dà gioia a 20 o 30 anni non lo fa né prima né dopo (e non sarebbe sano)
> ...


----------

